# I went MOONBATHING... and this what happened...



## verdge (Jun 5, 2007)

hey loveys... here's a moonbathe look I did today...

FACE: MAC Full Coverage (again...wet sponge)
         MAC Well Dressed Blush mixed w/ MAC Other Worldly Blush
         MAC Refined Gold Bronzer

EYES: BASE: MAC Mangomix Shadestick
           LID: MAC Firespot
     CREASE: MAC Saturnal
    OUTER V: MAC Rare Specimen from the Showflower Quad 
                       I'm not sure, it's the darkest one
BROW HIGHLIGHT: MAC Rose Blanc
EYELINER(Upper & LOWER): MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
EYELASHES: MAC 7ths

LIPS: MAC New York Apple




















Thanks for lookin.....


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jun 5, 2007)

*Very nice! You should "Moonbathe" more often!*


----------



## fairytale22 (Jun 5, 2007)

I want your skin!!! It's gorgeous!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 5, 2007)

what a great look!  *note to self: buy new york apple*


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 5, 2007)

You. Look. AMAZING.  This could be the Asian photo for Moonbathe!  Absolutely gorgeous. =D  Just wondering, where did you use Saturnal?  Is is used as lower liner and brought out softly to the corners?


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 5, 2007)

stunning


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow!!!
Your face is gorgeous.


----------



## Eemaan (Jun 5, 2007)

WOW


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jun 5, 2007)

wow new york apple looks so hot on you!!!


----------



## applefrite (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice makeup !


----------



## Jayne (Jun 5, 2007)

simply gorgeous, just like you


----------



## ankheera (Jun 5, 2007)

simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## mia88 (Jun 5, 2007)

Gorgeous skin and eyecolour!!! Great stuff!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 5, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Esperanza (Jun 5, 2007)

Stunning! Those colours really show off your beauty. I like your cheek's colour as well, really warm and summer-y!


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Jun 5, 2007)

wow... how beautiful~
and nice flawless skin too ~~


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 5, 2007)

That is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 5, 2007)

You are so pretty and this makeup looks great on you girlie!! You just have such beautiful features... I love the shape of your eyes!!!

I do wish you could post more pictures looking down or something to get a better veiw of your awesome makeup application though!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow. You are seriously hot! Keep up the great posts!!!!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh wow.  This is incredible.  You have a beautiful face!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 5, 2007)

wow this is sooo pretty.  i may have to check out new york apple, i've been looking for a look to go with my red dress for my cousin's wedding.  will have to copy your look if i can.  did you use saturnal to line lower lid too?  and did you use liner and gloss for your lips?  i love love it!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 5, 2007)

Lovely. Great application and blending.


----------



## Taj (Jun 5, 2007)

Gorgeous ! Brings up the contour of your face !


----------



## linkas (Jun 5, 2007)

Absolut beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Kim. (Jun 5, 2007)

Your really beautiful and this look really suits you. How do you like MAC's full coverage foundation? I'm thinking of getting it.


----------



## PomPoko (Jun 5, 2007)

you look gorgeous. i love how new york apple looks on you.


----------



## entipy (Jun 5, 2007)

My goodness, this is pretty... Your skin and lips are like... perfection!! Gorgeous.


----------



## verdge (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_You. Look. AMAZING.  This could be the Asian photo for Moonbathe!  Absolutely gorgeous. =D  Just wondering, where did you use Saturnal?  Is is used as lower liner and brought out softly to the corners?_

 



I used Saturnal on my Crease... I doesn't show that much cos... I have a Asian eyes...


----------



## verdge (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicyaddict* 

 
_wow this is sooo pretty.  i may have to check out new york apple, i've been looking for a look to go with my red dress for my cousin's wedding.  will have to copy your look if i can.  did you use saturnal to line lower lid too?  and did you use liner and gloss for your lips?  i love love it!_

 


Thanks hon...I used Blacktrack Fluidline to line lower lid...

I didn't use any lip liner..I just traced my natural lip contour...


----------



## verdge (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_Your really beautiful and this look really suits you. How do you like MAC's full coverage foundation? I'm thinking of getting it._

 

 Thanks... Full Coverage? I think it's the best foundation ever made by MAC... I use it w/ wet sponge... I thought I didn't like it before coz I apply it with the foundation brush and it's so heavy... but when I tried using a wet sponge (MAC WEDGE SPONGE $3)... OMG... it's so much easier to apply and you feel like you're not wearing any foundation at all... But you have to throw your Sponge after each use..  ang oh... before I forget.. You don't need a concealer if you're using full coverage...HTH!!!!


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Jun 5, 2007)

Gorgeous! You rock that lipstick!


----------



## little teaser (Jun 5, 2007)

you and your mu are gorgeous


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 5, 2007)

oh, this is gorgeous!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## dmenchi (Jun 5, 2007)

Love it! & i'm jealous- all those colours make me look like i'm sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  but i looove them lol


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting!  You did a great job and now I am really wanting New York Apple Lipstick!


----------



## 41hill (Jun 5, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## asian_eyes (Jun 5, 2007)

Your technique is so right for your face!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 5, 2007)

I adore this look!!!
tuuuuuuutoooooooriiiiiiiiaaaaal hahaha! 
you look stunning ma


----------



## missymaricel (Jun 5, 2007)

Pure loveliness!


----------



## Kim. (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *verdge* 

 
_Thanks... Full Coverage? I think it's the best foundation ever made by MAC... I use it w/ wet sponge... I thought I didn't like it before coz I apply it with the foundation brush and it's so heavy... but when I tried using a wet sponge (MAC WEDGE SPONGE $3)... OMG... it's so much easier to apply and you feel like you're not wearing any foundation at all... But you have to throw your Sponge after each use..  ang oh... before I forget.. You don't need a concealer if you're using full coverage...HTH!!!!_

 

Thanks


----------



## n_c (Jun 5, 2007)

Gorgeous...I love the lips!


----------



## breathless (Jun 5, 2007)

oh my! how adorable!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 5, 2007)

So pretty!  Your lips look so creamy & really pretty!


----------



## Pei (Jun 6, 2007)

I love this look!


----------



## milamonster (Jun 6, 2007)

you look great
love the eyes and your skin looks so great!!


----------



## scarletmaeve (Jun 6, 2007)

those colors are gorgeous on you!


----------



## _dora_ (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow, you have flawless skin! This is so pretty! I also love your face structure


----------



## addicted2mac (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TIERAsta* 

 
_what a great look!  *note to self: buy new york apple*_

 
i second that! =)


----------



## amethystangel (Jun 6, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jun 6, 2007)

Moonbathe is gorgeous. You look so pretty.


----------



## visivo (Jun 7, 2007)

Stuuunning!


----------



## im_a_princess (Jun 7, 2007)

nice... i just bought my moonbathe collection tonight and i'll try it tonight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the eyes!


----------



## oddinary (Jun 7, 2007)

WOW, well dressed and other worldy looks like that? i think i need them!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 7, 2007)

great blending


----------



## MissxRae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *verdge* 

 
_hey loveys... here's a moonbathe look I did today...

FACE: MAC Full Coverage (again...wet sponge)
         MAC Well Dressed Blush mixed w/ MAC Other Worldly Blush
         MAC Refined Gold Bronzer

EYES: BASE: MAC Mangomix Shadestick
           LID: MAC Firespot
     CREASE: MAC Saturnal
    OUTER V: MAC Rare Specimen from the Showflower Quad 
                       I'm not sure, it's the darkest one
BROW HIGHLIGHT: MAC Rose Blanc
EYELINER(Upper & LOWER): MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
EYELASHES: MAC 7ths

LIPS: MAC New York Apple



















Thanks for lookin....._

 
thats so pretty! please do a tutorial! wut color does rare specimen resemble ? brownish??


----------



## macluver909 (Jun 9, 2007)

your skin is amazing!! love this look


----------



## nivea (Jun 9, 2007)

amazing !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






love your eyes !


----------



## iamheartcore (Jun 9, 2007)

Pretty!! Your skin is awesome!


----------



## pakman (Jun 10, 2007)

gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 11, 2007)

whoa look at those eyes! that looks gorgeous! thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Schnurbseltini (Jun 11, 2007)

Beautiful, I love the shape of your eyes


----------



## mslips (Jun 12, 2007)

wow yer like really pretty and i love what happened


----------



## jess1cuh (Jun 19, 2007)

your blending is impeccibleee and your eyes are so mesmerizing, you're so beautiful!


----------

